# Foreman gear reduction



## Jcooperpcola (Mar 13, 2013)

Who makes a gear reduction for a 2007 Honda Foreman 500 besides HL and Hornells? I am looking at 15-20%. Its hard to justify $650 for a gear reduction!

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't know if you ever found a solution, but 06redgrizz on here can build them, I think he builds them in 18 and 30ish percent on the foremans. 




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i paid 550 for my 35% in my 2012 500 forman. got it from hormels to. but thats my budddys that are there. I know a few people that build them that are the same price as hormels. what size tires are u trying to run?


----------



## Front_page (Jun 6, 2012)

8707101806 Cody. He does gr and is more reasonable priced than hormell


----------



## ozenne789 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm new here. Lookin for gr for my 03 foreman anyone know of someone


----------



## Digg (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm trying to find out where I can get a gr(2014 foreman) around the 30-35% range for a good price H's has one for 650 for a 15% but if I gonna do I'd rather just do it big and get it over with


----------

